# Windows XP erkennt CD und DVD Laufwerk nicht mehr



## dragonlord (30. März 2005)

Hallo,

habe folgendes Problem: Seit heute erkennt mein Windows meine beiden Laufwerke nicht mehr (CD und DVD) Die Festplatten werden weiterhin erkannt. Das Bios erkennt die Laufwerke also muss es ein Windows-Problem sein.

Wer kann mir da einen Tipp geben?



PS:
Windows XP SP1


----------



## BSA (30. März 2005)

Format c:\


----------



## dragonlord (30. März 2005)

Hohoho....ne darüber kann ich nicht Lachen.

Ach ja der Gerätemäger sagt:
Der Gerätetreiber für diese Hardware kann nicht initialisiert werden. (Code 37)


----------



## dragonlord (30. März 2005)

Hab es schon.....
*Wiederherstellungspunkt*


----------

